# Excision of abdom wound



## carol52 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone help me with a CPT code for Excision of a non-healing abdominal wound.

"The wound was completely excised". "It was 10 cm, I carried it down to the fascia".

I cannot seem to come up with a code that fits well. Thanks for your help


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Jan 3, 2012)

*Excision of abd wound*

After looking at your question, the first thing that came to mind was debridement.

If the wound was infected, I would use code:

11005 (Debridement of skin, subcutaneous tissue, muscle and fascia for necrotizing soft tissue infection; abdominal wall, with or without closure.

If the wound is not infected, I would use code:

11043 (Debridement, muscle and/or fascia (includes epidermis, dermis, and subcutaneous tissue, if performed); first 20 sq. cm. or less)


----------



## carol52 (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought about code 22903  although this says for a tumor.  I didnot this really fit.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Jan 3, 2012)

Unless the surgeon indicated excision of tumor, I would not use that code.


----------



## carol52 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for your help


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Jan 4, 2012)

Your welcomed.


----------

